# no reserve - Morel 6" Supremo !



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

Morel 6" Supremos componant car audio speakers: eBay Motors (item 320595617061 end time Sep-30-10 19:50:06 PDT)

looking nice and there is no reserve.
bid people. bid.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmmm...

-84.6% feedback rating & no responses to negative feedback 
-no original boxes
- AND "for sale locally and I reserve the right to end the auction at any time"

*No Thanks*!


----------



## pwlabrat (Sep 22, 2009)

X2^^


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

still think it's a good deal.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Same guy is bidding up 3 of the 4 auctions for that seller. Whatever deal could be had there isn't meant to last after the auction ends.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

danssoslow said:


> Same guy is bidding up 3 of the 4 auctions for that seller. *Whatever deal could be had there isn't meant to last after the auction ends*.



And point #4...:rimshot:

Still think they are a good deal? 

Check this out: no original box/morel ebay purchase


No offense, but the sellers feedback rating & the fact that they didn't care enough to keep the original boxes, speak volumes about their character.


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

OK you are right ! 

But you have to agree with that the price is very tempting.
morel supremo for only 700$ :O


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Plus look how beat up his high end amps are. Anyone that beats up $2000 amps does not care about there stuff.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

He'll screw you like all the rest


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

He's a multiple world champion?


----------

